# Where to start?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Buy some small cell foundation and replace what you have in your hive before the bees start on it. That will give you a head start.

Read Dee Lusby's writings in the Point of View section
http://www.beesource.com/pov/lusby/index.htm 

Ask questions.


----------

